
Show HN: JavaScript coding challenges in a more nerdy way - engintekin
https://github.com/engintekin/javascript-coding-challenges-using-github-circleci
======
dexwiz
Yeah, Javascript Koans!

But why the Branch/CI method instead of the more obvious Folder/Local Mocha
Runs? I guess you can see other people's solutions, which is kind of cool. You
get to monitor how many people try, what problems they try, and possible
failures. But it seems like it would slow the feedback loop to a glacially
slow pace in comparison to something like `mocha -w`.

~~~
engintekin
Well, basically just to make it different :D

But the greater idea is you don't have to install anything to your computer
and you can use Github editor directly for solving these questions
([https://help.github.com/articles/editing-files-in-your-
repos...](https://help.github.com/articles/editing-files-in-your-
repository/)).

Another possible benefit can be making people get used to Github & Circleci if
they are not already.

I'm hoping people also contribute with new questions:)

